# Betta with clamped fins not eating laying at bottom



## abhizeus007 (May 29, 2014)

My betta is suffering with clamped fins and is laying at the bottom of tank.
It happened suddenly, he was fine in the morning and I saw him lethargic in the night and next morning he was having clamped fins.

I have a 3 gallon filtered/heater tank where I do 50% water changes every week and vacuum the gravel too.
I have had him for last 4 months and he was very active and lively.
I have started 1 tsp of aquarium salt with 50% water changes every day but did not see any improvement in last 2 days.I have slowly raised the temp to 84 now.
Not sure what is the problem. I see very light white layer on his mouth and head.Please advise. Checked all aquarium parameters and ammonia nitrates all under stress level.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

What are the exact numbers from your test?
Are you using a liquid test or test strips?
Did you test the water before or after a water change?

If you tank is showing any ammonia numbers that means that your tank isn't cycled so you should be doing one 50% water change and one 100% water change every week.

Even if you were to cycle your tank you would need to do two 50% water changes every week. 

Why did you add the AQ salt? It doesn't treat illnesses.

I would do an 100% water changes and do daily 100% water changes until you see some improvement.


----------



## abhizeus007 (May 29, 2014)

I used test strip.
Nitrates:less than 10
Nitrite:0
Hardness:soft
Chlorine:0
Kh:120
PH:7.8
Ammonia:0

Won't doing 100% water changes stress out the fish more??


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

First, the test strips aren't accurate. 

no, 100% water changes will not stress a fish out as long as you acclimate him properly every time you add him back into the tank (float his cup in the water until the water in the cup reaches the same temperature as the tank which should be 80 degrees, the take some water out of the cup and replace it with the tank water, do this every 10 minutes for 30-45 minutes and then release him back in the tank). 

However, since your tank has no ammonia, your tank is cycled. There is a big difference between .25ppm and 0 ppm so next time provide the numbers so we can see 

Since your tank is cycled do not do any 100% water changes since it will crash your cycle. Do 75% water changes instead. 

What foods do you feed your betta (type and Brand)? 
You still didn't tell you why you added AQ salt? it doesn't cure any illness and will actually stress the fish more.
You also have no reason for the temperature to be 84, 80 is fine.


----------



## abhizeus007 (May 29, 2014)

I feed Hikari betta bio gold pellets mostly but twice a week I give Aqueon freeze dried blood worms.
I read in this forum where similar kind of issues were treated with AQ salt and higher temp treatment so followed that path(http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76870).
I use Seachem Prime water conditioner.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

that thread is a bit old. I think that unless there is an infection (which your guy is showing no signs of), you shouldn't use AQ salt since it stressed the kidneys. 

Continue daily 50% water changes. Make sure that the water is the exact same temperature when you add it to the tank. do you remove your betta when you do water changes? you don't need to with 50% water changes, leaving him in is fine (thats what I do) but if you do remove him remember to that you have acclimate him properly when you add him back in.

Those aren't great food options - Those pellets are full of fillers. This forum recommends Omega One Betta Buffet pellets or New Life Spectrum Betta Formula, Small Fish Formula, All Purpose Formula pellets. Also do not feed him any freeze dried foods or flakes - they lead to bloating and constipation.


----------

